# Canned dog/cat food as bait



## Larry

Was making some bait today and what a hassle after all these years. Then I have to box it up and make sure the jars don't break. UGH!

It dawned on me today that perhap my bait is nothing more then canned dog food. Has anyone tried it for canines and maybe even canned cat food for ...what else Bobcats and Lynx.

Just wondering as I may give some a try this season.

Still learning.........Larry


----------



## youngdon

Use plastic jars, they rarely break unless you run them over.


----------



## Jonbnks

I use dry cat food as bait for raccoons. I sometimes also mix in old cereal or chocolate chips. Raccoons have a pretty good sweet tooth. When it starts becoming colder and weather is a bit worse, I will try switching my bait and start using pieces of fish. I also had decent luck last year using old chocolate muffins, they crumble so the raccoons really have to work for the pieces.

When I'm killing some time watching trapping videos on Youtube, I like to watch Sam Woods Outdoors. He shows you exactly how and what he is doing for raccoons. The other guys that I watch are from Management Advantage. They seem to trap a lot of coyotes.


----------



## Larry

Jonbnks said:


> I use dry cat food as bait for raccoons. I sometimes also mix in old cereal or chocolate chips. Raccoons have a pretty good sweet tooth. When it starts becoming colder and weather is a bit worse, I will try switching my bait and start using pieces of fish. I also had decent luck last year using old chocolate muffins, they crumble so the raccoons really have to work for the pieces.
> 
> When I'm killing some time watching trapping videos on Youtube, I like to watch Sam Woods Outdoors. He shows you exactly how and what he is doing for raccoons. The other guys that I watch are from Management Advantage. They seem to trap a lot of coyotes.


Thanks I've tried it on raccoons and like you said it works great. S'pecially for barn raccoons that steal cat food. I am wondering how it works for canines? I trap a "few" yotes, just lloking for easy bait and I was thinking Alpo would be perfect.


----------



## Larry

youngdon said:


> Use plastic jars, they rarely break unless you run them over.


Where do Im get them? I've looked locally and all they have is hard plastic ones like the kind you put bolts/nuts in. These seem to break easier then glass when the weather gets cold. I would like some of the soft kind,,,,like the kind milk comes in but a jar instead.


----------



## Boxerboxer

TheDuckMaster said:


> Where do Im get them? I've looked locally and all they have is hard plastic ones like the kind you put bolts/nuts in. These seem to break easier then glass when the weather gets cold. I would like some of the soft kind,,,,like the kind milk comes in but a jar instead.


Do you eat peanut butter?


----------



## Larry

Boxerboxer said:


> Do you eat peanut butter?


Not that much about 1 jar in 6 months, but its a good idea. I use between 13 and 18 quart jars per season in bait.


----------



## Boxerboxer

TheDuckMaster said:


> Not that much about 1 jar in 6 months, but its a good idea. I use between 13 and 18 quart jars per season in bait.


That's me too. Otherwise a recycling center could probably set you up pretty quickly if they have easily dive-able dumpsters.


----------



## youngdon

Salad dressing, squeezable ketchup(or catsup if you prefer), mustard, Just about everything is plastic now, just look for screw on tops.


----------



## hassell

Lots of good ideas, you didn't have any in storage from previous trapping years?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

With all the coyote you trap, why not a five gallon bucket.


----------



## Boxerboxer

azpredatorhunter said:


> With all the coyote you trap, why not a five gallon bucket.


If you open the 5gal you kinda need to use it relatively quickly, no?


----------



## jimmy shutt

when I was in Florida, there was a family of raccoon "momma + three young" living in the neighbors Australian Pines as an experiment I put together Dry cat food, pancake syrup, and mini marshmallows they were digging the experiment also. good luck post pics....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Jonbnks said:


> I use dry cat food as bait for raccoons. I sometimes also mix in old cereal or chocolate chips. Raccoons have a pretty good sweet tooth. When it starts becoming colder and weather is a bit worse, I will try switching my bait and start using pieces of fish. I also had decent luck last year using old chocolate muffins, they crumble so the raccoons really have to work for the pieces.
> 
> When I'm killing some time watching trapping videos on Youtube, I like to watch Sam Woods Outdoors. He shows you exactly how and what he is doing for raccoons. The other guys that I watch are from Management Advantage. They seem to trap a lot of coyotes.


 Sam is one of my favorite cheese head's...


----------



## Larry

youngdon said:


> Salad dressing, squeezable ketchup(or catsup if you prefer), mustard, Just about everything is plastic now, just look for screw on tops.


Thats great info....except my my bait is cubed into 1x1 inch squares. I find it easier to use. Poke it with a sharp 6 penny nail and drop it into the hole. However thats a great idea for lures, I could just squeeze it on. Thanks!


----------



## Larry

Boxerboxer said:


> If you open the 5gal you kinda need to use it relatively quickly, no?


The number one issue is fermenting the bait actually. I have used a 5 gallon bucket in the past and what happens is the chucks in the bottom end up a goo. In Mason Jars they remain chucky like canned meat does.


----------

